# Samba root mount woes: smbclient works, mount not

## jesnow

I'm trying to mount the root partition on my RPi with samba. Why is

another matter. I need help from someone with better samba skills than mine. 

Here is my share from smb.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [root]
> 
>         comment = root access
> ...

 

When I browse it with smbclient it works:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> armstrong jesnow # smbclient -L //192.168.1.240/ 
> 
> Enter root's password: 
> ...

 

When I log in with smbclient it works:

```

smbclient  //192.168.1.240/root

Enter root's password: 

Domain=[GEOSC] OS=[Windows 6.1] Server=[Samba 4.2.14]

smb: \> dir

  .                                   D        0  Thu Mar 16 19:06:09 2017

  ..                                  D        0  Thu Mar 16 19:06:09 2017

  usr                                 D        0  Tue Dec  6 03:54:24 2016

  sys                                DR        0  Wed Dec 31 18:00:17 1969

  etc                                 D        0  Mon May 15 06:43:51 2017

  lost+found                          D        0  Thu Mar 16 17:59:28 2017

  run                                 D        0  Sun May 14 18:04:59 2017

  lib                                 D        0  Sat May 13 20:42:57 2017

  proc                               DR        0  Wed Dec 31 18:00:00 1969

  0 sd card for Raspi.txt             N        0  Thu Mar 16 19:05:11 2017

  dev                                 D        0  Wed Dec 31 18:00:35 1969

  sbin                                D        0  Sat May 13 20:42:57 2017

  bin                                 D        0  Sat May 13 20:42:57 2017

  boot                                D        0  Thu Mar 16 19:56:05 2017

  var                                 D        0  Thu Jan 28 10:56:37 2016

  opt                                 D        0  Thu Jan 28 10:56:37 2016

  tmp                                 D        0  Mon May 15 07:13:21 2017

  home                                D        0  Wed Dec 31 18:30:35 1969

  root                                D        0  Wed Dec 31 18:45:03 1969

  mnt                                 D        0  Thu Jan 28 10:56:37 2016

  media                               D        0  Thu Jan 28 10:56:37 2016

                3041408 blocks of size 1024. 791428 blocks available

smb: \> exit

```

But when I try to mount it, barf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> armstrong jesnow # mount -t cifs //192.168.1.240/ /mnt/test                                
> 
> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.1.240/,
> ...

 

Thanks for Samba's supremely ambiguous error messaging I'm left with 5 possible error cases to think about, all of which I can rule out because smbclient connects. So I'm kind of at a loss. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Nothing interesting in dmesg on either machine. 

Jon.

----------

## DawgG

i think because the share is named [root] in smb.conf the mount-cmd must be

```
mount -t cifs //192.168.1.240/root /mnt/test

mount -t cifs //<host>/<share> /mount/point/
```

 analogous to

```
smbclient  -L //192.168.1.240/root
```

the share-name root and linux / are not the same  :wink:

GOOD LUCK!

----------

